# Fletch-tite dry time?



## Kryptonite (Mar 16, 2007)

Im new to fletching shafts and was wondering how long you wait before pulling the arrow out of the jig and glueing a new vane or feather on?


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I leave mine in for at least two minutes. When all three are on, I put a drop of glue on both ends of each fletch and let set for 24 hours or more.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

I usually leave mine for about five minutes. Which is probably too long, but sometimes I forget. :lol: 



> When all three are on, I put a drop of glue on both ends of each fletch and let set for 24 hours or more.


 Good advice.


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

I work at an archery shop and fletch LOTS of arrows daily. With fletch tite I leave the clamp on the vane for 15-25 sec. each and like arrowshooters said tip the vanes. Then I let them dry for 15-30 min. and wouldn't shoot them for an hour or so. Some people like to wait but really, if you scrub the shafts and clean them well a long wait isn't needed. I would however not shoot them right away. As far as feathers we use double sided tape and them tip the ends. When cleaning the shafts however, I would not use alcohol, soapy water and a green pot scrubber works great, just dry it well afterwards. The only issue I had with the fletch tite is getting the amount of glue right, be liberal with it but not to the extent that is is ozzing out the sides. Hope this is of help.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

raider_archer said:


> The only issue I had with the fletch tite is getting the amount of glue right, be liberal with it but not to the extent that is is ozzing out the sides. Hope this is of help.


This was a problem for me too. I solved it by keeping Qtips handy and wiping off the ooz right after I set the vane. Beats the heck out of worrying about not enough glue, and I know I get 100% coverage.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Unless you are using way to much glue.....you only need to leave them in the clamp for 20 sec or so. It may take 10-15 mins or so for them to dry completely but it doesn't take but a few secs for them to setup enough for you to move on to the next vane.


----------

